# BMW M3 CS Sunday clean by an amateur!



## astonhold (Feb 29, 2012)

*** UPDATED 14/11/2012 on Page 5. Some new photos ***

Hello

Having had my car detailed last year, I have since been spending some of my hard earned on various cleaning products trying to keep the car in as good condition as I can. This detailing lark is pretty new to me since I have bought the car and so I have been reading lots of threads on various forums about the sort of products I should use etc etc. With this in mind I have now bought the following products you see below. Please let me know your thoughts on what I have. I am totally open to suggestions of products I should use!



This is the car as of 10:15am. Not too bad, but I have cleaning products and they need using!



Front wheels with a reasonable amount of brake dust on!



Dirt on the front wings and door



And the rear bumper



Nasty black tail pipes



Not sure if you can see, but there is a bird dropping on the roof



So, first off are the wheels with Rim Seven



This is after about ten minutes



Then they were rinsed off



Now on to the snowfoam



This was a few minutes after the foam went on



Left to dwell for ten minutes or so and then rinsed off



Now on to the two bucket wash with two grit guard buckets and two woolly mits



Leaving this





I bought this as part of the smooth surface clay kit as I have never used clay before. I enjoyed this more than I thought!



The car was last clayed in September and it was amazing seeing just how much was pulled off the car.



Next up were the wheels. I'm not so keen on this part! They take ages...



Exhausts. They didn't come up much better than they are in this photo, but will do



Using a once white buffing towel and the quick wax from the smooth surface kit.



Dressing the tyres



The windows next



Now finished, here are the results. This was at 4:45pm!





Unfortunately the sun had gone in







Moved on to the road as I had my Dad's motor to do!



As I said I am open to any suggestions from anyone about products to try. This is my daily driver and I don't have the time to give it a weekly wash, but I do try and keep it reaonably clean. I have got Tom from All That Gleams coming over to give it the once over in May prior to a possible European jaunt!

Thanks for looking

astonhold


----------



## astonhold (Feb 29, 2012)

Not sure whether you would be interested, but I have found the post on Detailing World showing my car being detailed by All That Gleams last September

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/foru...d.php?t=240634


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks lovely mate, great job.


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

Great job on a wonderful car! For the exhaust tips, try using wire wool with the Autosol, should get a great result :thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks great


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks fabulous mate, love the E46 CS so much, they seem to come in all the best colors, much sought after model too!

Great job mate, some good kit in there, all I could say is find something that works for you, and keep using it! I would recommend auto finesse tough coat for a spray sealant that gives a little more than the quick wax you are using in terms of durability and protection, but still very easy to use!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## triggerh4ppy (Jul 15, 2011)

Amazing car


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

That's a lovely finish on a lovely car, great work!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job buddy.


----------



## astonhold (Feb 29, 2012)

Ojai said:


> Great job on a wonderful car! For the exhaust tips, try using wire wool with the Autosol, should get a great result :thumb:


Cheers mate. I read that elsewhere too! I'll try that today


----------



## astonhold (Feb 29, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> Looks fabulous mate, love the E46 CS so much, they seem to come in all the best colors, much sought after model too!
> 
> Great job mate, some good kit in there, all I could say is find something that works for you, and keep using it! I would recommend auto finesse tough coat for a spray sealant that gives a little more than the quick wax you are using in terms of durability and protection, but still very easy to use!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Cheers for that. I'll take a look. To be honest the only reason I used the quick wax was because it came in the smooth surface kit. I have been using dodojuice tropical detailing spray up until Sunday as the car had been waxed using dodo supernatural wax when it was originally detailed in September. Tom is coming in may to give the car a proper once over and he mentioned using some new wax from swissvax as I intend taking te car to Europe shortly after


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

looks awesome mate, one question did you just spray on the wheel cleaner and rinse? no agitation by wheel brushes?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice finish


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work matey


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

amazing car and a great job.
soon your be adding a DA to your collection


----------



## astonhold (Feb 29, 2012)

I tried cleaning my exhausts with some fine metal wool and the Autosol, but couldn't shift the black stuff. I have read other threads about this. Any ideas??


----------



## astonhold (Feb 29, 2012)

dhiren_motilal said:


> looks awesome mate, one question did you just spray on the wheel cleaner and rinse? no agitation by wheel brushes?


Hello

I sprayed the Rim Seven on, left to dwell for ten minutes or so and yup just rinsed it off! I basically forgot about the EZ Detail brush I had bought, so during wash stage I gave the wheels a token brush through, but the Rim Seven had already totally cleaned them. It is awesome stuff!

Once dried the outer spokes were clayed and then sealed with Chemical Guys Wheel Guard


----------



## astonhold (Feb 29, 2012)

twitchDC5 said:


> amazing car and a great job.
> soon your be adding a DA to your collection


Don't, I have already been looking!!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Loverly motor mate.


----------



## Old-scool- m3 (Nov 29, 2010)

Gorgeous M3 you got ther.

Nice job, It looks stunning.


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Droooooolllll :argie::argie::argie:

Lovely car and nice job :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks great , good job you have done


----------



## astonhold (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks guys. I have decided that those pesky tail pipes need to be cleaned up properly!!


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks very nice. Love the colour? What's an M3 CS? I thought you got the CSL?


----------



## astonhold (Feb 29, 2012)

Ravinder said:


> Looks very nice. Love the colour? What's an M3 CS? I thought you got the CSL?


I wish! I couldn't afford a CSL. Essentially the CS was a cost option on the late M3. It gave you the CSL's quicker steering rack, BBS wheels, bigger brakes, revised suspension (although all M3's ended up with that), M Track mode button on steering in lieu of cruise control (allows you to powerslide, but with ESP still on to save you - allegedly), some Alcantara on steering wheel, gearstick and handbrake, a special Aluminum trim and then lastly Interlagos Blue as exclusive colour option! That be the colour on mine!!

Thanks for all the kind comments guys


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

lovely car, great results


----------



## astonhold (Feb 29, 2012)

I was bored today so thought I would thoroughly hoover and dust the interior. I thought I would go for the tennis lawn look on the mats!

iPhone quality photo


In regard to the exhaust tips I have seen these on ebay. Is this the stuff I should be getting?

Britemax Twins
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110813528...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_966wt_1110

Metal Polishing and Compound Kit
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290686382...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2322wt_1110

I have a power drill so would like to use that if needed. Any help would be much appreciated!

Regards


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks good. How do you get the tennis lawn effect on the carpets? Always wondered that. Thanks.


----------



## Lord Flashheart (May 5, 2011)

I'd definitely get a proper sealant or wax to protect the paint. You'll find you will need to polish and correct it a lot more if you are only using a spray wax.


----------



## astonhold (Feb 29, 2012)

Tennis lawn effect is created by hoovering in alternate directions, so pretty straight forward. As for the wax, I have got Tom from All That Gleams coming down in May so he will be putting some wax on then. I realise that I should get some though!!


----------



## spinr33 (Aug 15, 2011)

I would use something like this mothers powerball with a metal polish you put it in a drill and yeah just polishs makes it alot easier or a similiar product im not from the uk so i just through up the link so you know what to look for nice car too

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mothers-P...rcycles_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3367253eeb


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great work there. Very nice car.


----------



## Mack910 (Mar 31, 2012)

:driver:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Nice job, car looks very nice :thumb:.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Cracking work on a lovely car


----------



## astonhold (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

lovely car


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Some well chosen products and great work


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Good work. Paint work looks like you are looking after it well. As for products, nothing wrong with what you have there it's all down to what you like using and the results you get.


----------



## jfletch121 (Apr 11, 2011)

awsome job mate, look brilliant


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks good, great work!

As mentioned earlier you should get some good protection on the car for the winter months ahead.

I can highly recommend Colinite 476s for it's durability and amazing value for money lasts 6+ months easily so will see you through untill ''all that gleams'' details your car.

As for a quick trigger spray to keep it ''topped up'' i can highly recommend Zaino Z8. Links below...

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/collinite-476s-super-doublecoat-auto-wax/prod_207.html

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/zaino/zaino-z-8-grand-finale-spray-seal/prod_471.html

Both are fantastic products!

Hope this helps,
Chris.


----------



## astonhold (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendation's. Since posting this in March I have bought a sampler pot of Dodo Juice Supernatural (along with a few other bits) that I have applied to the car. Do you think it would be worth getting a pot of 476S for winter? I am currently looking for a machine polisher too having spent last Sunday at KDS.


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

100% mate, it's what i currently have on my car!...

























































Great value for money!


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Nice little write up 
I thought it was an m3 csl ? Lol


----------



## astonhold (Feb 29, 2012)

CSL..... Hmmmm....... One day........

476S on the list. Thanks for the pics. Your car looks sweet!


----------



## astonhold (Feb 29, 2012)

A little update. I bought some Collinite 476S following the last post I made and FINALLY got round to applying some for winter yesterday. Took a couple of photos for you. Hope you like!





And an Instagram for fun


I have bought quite a few products since the original post including a DAS 6 Pro and various pads etc. I also have ordered some EXO for applying next spring once the weather improves and I can properly prepare the paint!


----------



## wildwash (Nov 2, 2011)

that looks great! i love my Collinite really does last for ages, did mine the other week and i think it will last til spring


----------



## astonhold (Feb 29, 2012)

Well that is what I am hoping for too. I live elsewhere to where I clean the car (parents) so I do not get a chance to properly clean it regularly. I am hoping with the occasional wash the paint will be reasonably well protected till spring now.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

What a lovely car and colour.

Well done for keeping it looking so well.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning that


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

looks very nice!


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

Great work, on nice daily driver


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

You've done really well with that. Absolutely love the car in that colour, Im getting a m3 next year hopefully, will need to be a special colour like this one though as at moment i have a Aegean blue individual 330 and love having a colour that you don't see on every other e46.


----------



## astonhold (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you for the kind comments. It rained the other day so took a quick Instagram photo of the bonnet for all you beading fans


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

astonhold said:


> *** UPDATED 14/11/2012 on Page 5. Some new photos ***
> 
> Hello
> 
> ...


Nice job.. looked mint just after the wash. What wheel brush is that? I have just purchased a meguires brush to make life easter but its about 3" too short for my wide bmw wheels.. that one you have has a nice long handle that should make the job easier! Typical.. I always discover this stuff after a purchase lol :wall:


----------



## astonhold (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you

The wheel brush is EZ Detail Brush from http://www.ezdetailbrush.com/ There are loads of places that sell them in the UK.


----------



## Zijkant (Oct 29, 2012)

I think you did a great job  

M3 ftw!


----------



## Aps-direct (Nov 19, 2012)

Good job.


----------



## Scrogz (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks excellent, love the car


----------



## spye435 (Aug 2, 2012)

Great finish. Loving that colour.


----------



## astonhold (Feb 29, 2012)

Cheers. I've just had my car vandalised the other day by some cretin!! Photo to follow when I calm down enough to look at it again. They have scratched and dented the near side front door. Fuming!!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

That's crap!! Feel for you!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That's a great finish there, very glossy :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

astonhold said:


> Cheers. I've just had my car vandalised the other day by some cretin!! Photo to follow when I calm down enough to look at it again. They have scratched and dented the near side front door. Fuming!!


That will be Envy then, nasty little people
Car looks great:thumb:

Kev


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice and good work


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Perfect job:thumb:


----------



## astonhold (Feb 29, 2012)

I've got a feeling I know who did it so there may be some Khama heading their way shortly.....


----------



## Cat Face (Jan 9, 2011)

Lovely car! Looks great.


----------



## Thrill (Oct 23, 2012)

astonhold said:


> Cheers. I've just had my car vandalised the other day by some cretin!! Photo to follow when I calm down enough to look at it again. They have scratched and dented the near side front door. Fuming!!


Oh god! I'd be absolutely fuming. You've put so much effort into that car and it looks brilliant. Karma will get them. Get a picture up, I'm sure someone will have some good advice to get it sorted for you mate.


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Gorgeous car


----------

